# iPhone 3.1 / iTunes 9 available today



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I updated both of mine this afternoon...

Hard to say what's really new to iPhone 3.1, aside from bug fixes... but iTunes 9 has a new look, larger icons jump out at you first.

Also now you can rearrange your iPhone apps through iTunes rather than having to do it on your iPhone. I played around a little with that, and it is much easier to do now with iTunes if you have multiple screens of apps on your phone.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I just downloaded both. I will have to play with them tomorrow.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I know I'm probably in a small minority, but the update bricked my wife's iPod Touch.... I cannot get it to restore to the new update...still trying....


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I understand that it's important to update to iTunes 9 _*before*_ updating your iPhone or iTouch to 3.1. Apparently, Apple has not advised people of this important sequence but there are folks reporting trouble with their iPhone or iTouch where they did the 3.1 update before upgrading iTunes to version 9.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

well, that's why I did Hansen ... 

Way to go Apple :icon_dumm i sure didn't think to do that before getting the new ipod touch update...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, same thing happened to me...stupid me. Of course it didn't help that iTunes didn't detect that 9 was out, but did detect 3.1. I had to go to the site to manually download. Mine didn't even make it through the backup process.

The good thing is that you can pretty much always get it running.


----------



## tomkarl (Jan 6, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Also now you can rearrange your iPhone apps through iTunes rather than having to do it on your iPhone. I played around a little with that, and it is much easier to do now with iTunes if you have multiple screens of apps on your phone.


This feature is excellent.

Also good is the home share to transfer/share purchases between computers in our house. It's always been ridiculous that we would burn a cd just to give each other a copy of music we bought.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Yeah, same thing happened to me...stupid me. Of course it didn't help that iTunes didn't detect that 9 was out, but did detect 3.1. I had to go to the site to manually download. Mine didn't even make it through the backup process.
> 
> The good thing is that you can pretty much always get it running.


So, you fixed your ipod touch? How... I've done everything but call Apple at this point...

Totally uninstalled and reinstalled iTunes and the Mobile Device Services...

Still getting error 13 during the restore process...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is something that might help you. 

Download Itunes on another computer (a computer that does not contain any iPod updates).

Ater plugging in iPod, iTunes will detect that it needs to be restored and will ask to download the latest version which should be 2.2.1 (The last free version)

The iPod should now work again and then do the upgrade to yesterday's release on your original computer with iTunes 9 already installed.

Good luck.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Funny thing. I have updated my iPhone 3g what, 4 or 5 times with new software revs? At least twice I have had to do at least a restore to revive a non-working phone and every new update I see others with the same issue. Seems like they could figure this out.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

tomkarl said:


> This feature is excellent.
> 
> Also good is the home share to transfer/share purchases between computers in our house. It's always been ridiculous that we would burn a cd just to give each other a copy of music we bought.


This is an interesting feature. I've always managed to work around that easily. I run a Windows Home Server on my network and have put all my iTunes data (actual songs, album art, library info, etc) on the server so all computers on my network have access to it. Each client PC on my network has iTunes installed and I pointed iTunes for each PC to the iTunes library on the server (open iTunes while holding shift key and a window will pop up allowing you to direct it to a different library than the default). Works beautifully and all other devices on my network that can use the music stored in the iTunes folder can access it (think HTPCs, networked audio receivers, extenders like SageTv, etc.). Plus, can plug a iPod, iTouch or iPhone into any PC and manage the content.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My father and I each had differing upgrade experiences.

On my Mac, I ran iTunes and "Check Update" and it saw I needed iTunes 9... after that, when running the new iTunes it checked and said "3.1" was available for my iPhone... and it was smooth sailing.

My father uses a PC... and the PC version of iTunes would not see iTunes 9 available for upgrade nor would it see 3.1 for the iPhone. He had to manually download iTunes 9 from the Apple Web site... then after that, the new iTunes recognized that 3.1 was available for the iPhone.

It also looked like the Apple update servers became quite busy yesterday evening once the news had spread around... so I wonder if some folks had some issues because of that.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Here is something that might help you.
> 
> Download Itunes on another computer (a computer that does not contain any iPod updates).
> 
> ...


This fixed it, thanks Chris!


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> My father and I each had differing upgrade experiences.
> 
> On my Mac, I ran iTunes and "Check Update" and it saw I needed iTunes 9... after that, when running the new iTunes it checked and said "3.1" was available for my iPhone... and it was smooth sailing.
> 
> ...


Running Winows 7 Ultimate RTM, just brought up Itunes, it detected terhe was a upgrade to both ITunes and the Iphone corporate configuration utility, it downloaded and installed both, plugged in Iphone it found 3.1 and installed. The forums are showing mixed results


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Don't touch 3.1 if you've jailbroken your iPhone or want MMS, it apparently breaks them both. iTunes 9 OK for now. If you've upgraded to 3.1, it's not possible to go back/downgrade, so if you're with T-Mobile or other carrier (ie not AT&T) it's time to get another phone.

http://www.iphonehacks.com/2009/09/iphone-os-31-breaks-tethering-and-mms-hack.html


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

MMS isn't officially available yet so the MMS you mention must be from having updated the carrier file manually. 3.1 will support MMS officially on the 25th. Give or take a few days, or maybe a week, or even a month ;-).


----------



## BeBeep (Sep 11, 2009)

Great info I need to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

The new side pane browser in itunes is pretty neat, besides that not really much of interest to me.


----------

